# Acer aspire 3050 drivers for winXP needed.



## TedDemen (Sep 5, 2007)

hi there, 

firstoff, I KNOW there is almost the exact same thread a few below that was [SOLVED] and i did ask for help in that thread, but no one has so far 

i bought the acer aspire 3050 (sempron 1.8) almost a week ago, and it came pre-instlalled with vista home basic, and since the main reason for buying the machine is for music production; i need to install windows xp as most of the software i use (as well as the sound card) is not supported with vista.

someone suggested that i first find the drivers for win xp.
the person who had the same issue below got his from the acer website, and reported that they we not up to date and did not work.

someone else provided him with a link to some site that sells a aspire3050 win-xp driver disk for about $15.

i would be more than happy to pay for this, alas i do not have a credit card.:4-dontkno

is there any place i can get the updated win-xp driver colection/kit for the acer aspire 3050 for free?

thanx!:smile:


----------



## TedDemen (Sep 5, 2007)

well i guess im screwed?


----------



## kelaby89 (Sep 21, 2007)

hey try this bro 
http://driverscollection.com/?H=Aspire 3050&By=ACER

i hope this helps


----------



## TedDemen (Sep 5, 2007)

thanx ill try but some of these pretty old


----------



## kelaby89 (Sep 21, 2007)

np its worth a try


----------



## TedDemen (Sep 5, 2007)

well after further research i decided not to chance it with the above link because it has about 25 drivers whereas the total count seems to be about 60 or so according to this site:
http://www.user-guides.co.uk/asp/pr...e,Recovery,CD&recor=1&SearchFor=any&PT_ID=100

i dont even see the sata driver which is the one im worrying about especialy

its tempting but at least i have a working machine now...
if i chance it and it goes bad then i got a big paper weight


----------

